# Midsummer Vegetable Troubleshooting: Part II



## mike2 (Aug 9, 2012)

I use a watercan to water my vegatables. How can I prevent the leaves from getting burned when i put fertalize in my watercan? Is there a good method to get at the roots where the fertalizer is needed during the growing season?


----------



## Mumbai_Flowers (Aug 14, 2012)

What a very impressive post. I am glad for the share. Now that you mention it, I guess I should allocate a space for hoe test. I really don't have one. Wow its a very good post. The information provided by you is really very good and helpful for me. Keep sharing good information..


----------



## Tommy1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tomato fruit set information. As you mentioned, fruit set is decreased during the highest temperature days/weeks of the season. To take this a little deeper the actual process is termed "styler extension". The female portion of the flower, or style, extends beyond the male anthers making the sticky female tip out of reach of the falling pollen. You're absolutely right about shaking the plants. This helps to distribute the pollen further out in the flower.

A similar story comes to mind. When I was a kid in Oklahoma I had a neighbor that swore by slightly beating his tomato plants everyday during the summer. It wasn't until I was older that I realized his "beating" was simply shaking the pollen around. He thought the plants responded to a bit of damage to produce fruit.

Thanks again for the info and keep up the good work.

Tommy


----------

